# subchorionic hematoma recurrence in future pregnancies?



## Perplexed

hi ladies, I wasn't sure where to ask this. 

I had a sch in my pregnancy and was pretty much on bed rest from 6 weeks till 20-22 weeks. 

for those that had sch, did you have them again in your subsequent pregnancies? 

I want to ttc again soon but worried about recurrence.


----------



## Rickles

My midwife said it was pure chance?? So yes it might recur but the odds are the same as someone who'd never had one... Unless they found a specific medical cause... With mine they suspect it was where the placenta implanted but it can just be a burst blood vessel - in short -it's unlikely! 

Also to be on bedrest that long is rare - in the UK- (US are more cautious) generally they say get on with life what will be, will be... Now I definitely stopped physical activity but there was no way they were going to sign me off work... So in the unlikely event it did recur - I wouldn't assume you'd be bedridden

Long winded response but hope that helps!

There's a group dedicated to this in pregnancy groups - ask there too!

xx


----------



## Perplexed

thank you :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

I didn't have one with dd1 or dd2 but had one in this pregnancy. As pp says, think it's just chance


----------



## KEslinger

I bled from around implantation through week 23 with DD, including clots. I'm only 6+2 into this one with no a drop of spotting yet. I was told that there's no increased risk. I was never put on bedrest for it but we weren't allowed to DTD. It definitely struck a nerve every time I saw it.


----------



## mummy3

I had a huge sch last pregnancy, bled from 12 weeks until pprom at just over 30 weeks and then apruption at 31+ weeks. I'm 6 weeks into a surprise pregnancy and again a sch :( First 4 kids nothing like this.


----------



## krulci

I didn't have one with DS1, lost DD1 due to the hemorrhage, and am all clear again with this pregnancy (DD2). A friend of mine just discovered one on an early ultrasound with her third baby, first SCH. Like the others have said, it seems to be spontaneous!


----------



## dan-o

I seem to have them recurring, here are my recent pregnancies: 

DS2 - large SCH resolved 20w born fine at 38w
#3.1 - large SCH lost baby @10w
#3.2 - chemical
#3.3 - natural mc 
#3.4 - MC due to T15 
#3.5 - current, baby fine but large SCH


----------



## beautymyth

I didn't have it with my first pregnancy, this pregnancy I had it and started bleeding at 15 weeks. It was a really small tear so it went away pretty fast.


----------



## rescuemom82

I had one with DD1and also had one this time


----------

